# Board Cuts....



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey everyone..

I started to make board cuts a couple of weeks ago but do not have the tools to create something that i would class as 'awesome' haha









I've been thinking about getting a dremel for rounding the edges and shaping the slingshot/catty. What dremel would you recommend and what tools would you recommend??

Cheers Luke


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

All I can say is dont bother with a cheap alternative. The speeds alter while engraving, the locking mechanism fails, the casing falls to bits...

Dremel are the most popular for sure but having used them, as good as they are, this is what I will be going for....

http://www.proxxon-t...inder-240V.html

makes the Dremel look like a toy. Whatever you go for I highly recommend the bits that Proxxon supply. Far superior to anything else I have used.


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

when did you here of proxxon I haven't heard of it before.


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

I shall have to check that out then









Cheers Luke


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Jaxter said:


> when did you here of proxxon I haven't heard of it before.


There is a guy I subscribe to on youtube that is a wood carver (chainsaw/arbortech etc.), and I saw him using one with a carving attachment. I asked him about it and got a detailed response, this followed with a considerable amount of research. Then I was at a random workshop a while back looking for timber and the guy had both a Dremel and a Proxxon, I was instantly convinced. Dremel relies on good quality and heavy marketing, Proxxon doesn't need the marketing, its very much an industrial Dremel. And over the years of working on engines I have always used a small Dremel style tool for grinding, I have tried many different brands of bit and attachment. Nothing comes close to the Proxxon for lifespan and quality.

I have no affiliation with them, just my honest opinion from experience. I will get one when I can afford it, or when my current tool burns out, whichever comes first.


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

akmslingshots said:


> when did you here of proxxon I haven't heard of it before.


There is a guy I subscribe to on youtube that is a wood carver (chainsaw/arbortech etc.), and I saw him using one with a carving attachment. I asked him about it and got a detailed response, this followed with a considerable amount of research. Then I was at a random workshop a while back looking for timber and the guy had both a Dremel and a Proxxon, I was instantly convinced. Dremel relies on good quality and heavy marketing, Proxxon doesn't need the marketing, its very much an industrial Dremel. And over the years of working on engines I have always used a small Dremel style tool for grinding, I have tried many different brands of bit and attachment. Nothing comes close to the Proxxon for lifespan and quality.

I have no affiliation with them, just my honest opinion from experience. I will get one when I can afford it, or when my current tool burns out, whichever comes first.
[/quote]
I like chainsaw carving, it's just amazing what they can do, it looks quite bulky or is it smaller than it looks.


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Would you say i would need any additional tools/parts?

Cheers Luke


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Spendy little item...but worth every penny it would appear.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Its only slightly bigger than a Dremel in the hand, but has much more torque in the motor...

To be honest for metal work there cutting/grind disks/bits are awesome, but for slingshots I would recommend any 1/2 and 1/4 inch drum sander, ebay is a good cheap source for the bobbins, and even the cheaper sanding drums work fine if you have the right speed settings, and don't push real hard on them.

I don't own these, but they come on recommendation, the speed settings on my cheap tool don't hold steady and its critical for these bits so I will wait

http://www.proxxon-tools.com/tools/Proxxon-Tungsten-Carbide-TCT-Rasps.html


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

mr.joel said:


> Spendy little item...but worth every penny it would appear.


Oh mate, honestly, they make Dremels look [email protected]! and Dremels are very good anyway


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

.... I like files.









But seriously, i think a standard Dremel/Dremel copy will do just fine for slingshot purposes.
The genuine Dremel attachments can get quite pricey. But as long you use the sanding drums at reccomended speed and take good care, it will last you more than a couple of frames worth of sanding.
I have a Dremel, which i brought for slingshot making purposes, but never liked working with it. I always seem to go back to hand tools.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Sure Dremels work fine. I just appreciate portability and quality. As a refined tool user I want one!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

There may be better tools, but I have 5 Dremel brand high speed rotary tools and a name brand zip saw that I got in garage sales. They are all different, one is battery operated. They other five have different motor set-ups, different torques and speeds. Three of the 6 have Variable speed settings. One of the six goes to 28000 rpm. I have found that all have a place. The smallest one does fine detail and the largest one takes stock nicely. I also have had a much larger and a much more expensive professional flexible shaft high speed tool grinder. If you are in the USA You will find that it is much easier to get a wide variety accessories for the Dremels than other brands. Some accessories don't exchange well and are tight fitting. I also have a Dremel's small belt sander that is no longer being made. It is the smoothest running Sander that I have ever used. I purchase most all of my tools at garage sales for a small fraction of the cost of new ones, so most all are older models. I have never had a problem with any Dremel that I own. They are good tools for the money. -- Tex


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for that tex! These are the two things I was looking at..

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dremel-Hobby-300-Series-Tool/dp/B002LARRRG/ref=sr_1_8?s=diy&ie=UTF8&qid=1334487035&sr=1-8&tag=10xxx10235-21

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Silverline-675272-Piece-Drum-Sanding/dp/B000T9ZNZ4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1334487893&sr=8-2


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

LBurnett said:


> I shall have to check that out then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i;ll save you a bit of trouble, all that AKM said is true of the cheaper models of dremels, step into the dremel 4000, it has all beat on warranty speed 5-35,000 rpm, enormous attachment assortments, higher amp output motor replaceable brushes, all the attachments Tex speaks of, yo only pay 10-15 dollars more but you get a much better product, plus a hard plastic carrying case, my test was working with lignum, and it dd very very well.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

LBurnett said:


> Thanks for that tex! These are the two things I was looking at..
> 
> http://www.amazon.co...g=10xxx10235-21
> 
> http://www.amazon.co...34487893&sr=8-2


That is a really good price for a Dremel! last time I looked they were a lot more! Mark is right about the next model up.

I have the opinions that I do as I use this type of tool for many other things, you cannot have too much power and torque irrespective of the job in hand though. Buy cheap buy twice is a very solid phrase. But that doesn't mean you cant find a bargain still.

I only recommend spending a little more for the fact you titled the post board cuts, thinking ahead a better tool will allow you to then use a router attachment and even scroll/fret attachments making one tool extremely versatile in the future.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

The Proxxon AKM has recommended looks a great bit of kit for the money.

I use one of these: http://www.justforhardware.co.uk/Dremel-Fortiflex-Heavy-Duty-Flexshaft-amp-Hanging-Motor-includes-21-Accessories-240v_i16591 as I like to be able to alternate the speed the Dremel works at by a foot pedal. They are not cheap though


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Sling Jim said:


> The Proxxon AKM has recommended looks a great bit of kit for the money.
> 
> I use one of these: http://www.justforha...ies-240v_i16591 as I like to be able to alternate the speed the Dremel works at by a foot pedal. They are not cheap though


No messing with that Jim









That really does look the business!!


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Yeah good plan guys!

Cheers Luke


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

akmslingshots said:


> The Proxxon AKM has recommended looks a great bit of kit for the money.
> 
> I use one of these: http://www.justforha...ies-240v_i16591 as I like to be able to alternate the speed the Dremel works at by a foot pedal. They are not cheap though


No messing with that Jim









That really does look the business!!
[/quote]

It does it's job mate


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Is there any tutorials or videos of people using a dremel etc to make a slingshot/catty?

Cheers Luke


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Here are the last two that I got for $10 each. The 4000 series is a better tool than these. These two are not as good as the older one I have that runs at 28000. My Zip is the best tool that Zip makes and I got it for $10 also. The three older Dremels were $4 to $9. The flex shaft tool grinder was a Foredom, but I have sold it. I pick up any router or rotary tool in good shape that I san get for $10 or less. I resell the ones that I don't want at the gun show for a profit. -- Tex


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Here are the last two that I got for $10 each. The 4000 series is a better tool than these. These two are not as good as the older one I have that runs at 28000. My Zip is the best tool that Zip makes and I got it for $10 also. The three older Dremels were $4 to $9. The flex shaft tool grinder was a Foredom, but I have sold it. I pick up any router or rotary tool in good shape that I san get for $10 or less. I resell the ones that I don't want at the gun show for a profit. -- Tex


Now that's a bargain indeed! I wish we could find them at that price over this side of the pond, even on ebay they hold there value


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## peakshooter (Dec 27, 2009)

Argos in the UK are doing the Dremel 4000 for £92.......
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/7151000.htm


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Cheers Mate!


----------



## inkspot (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi Luke all these guys are right the main thing is do not buy cheap poor quility tools not only will they fustrate you they can also hurt you and when using power cutters,rasps etc make sure that you have a armored glove on the hand that you are holding with or you can do yourself serious harm or lose a body part.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

peakshooter said:


> Argos in the UK are doing the Dremel 4000 for £92.......
> http://www.argos.co....ber/7151000.htm


i have the similar dremel, but it came with all the attachments drill press............... i tell you what, this dremel is gutsy, it really does what you ask it to.


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

what do you mean newconvert?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

LBurnett said:


> what do you mean newconvert?


about the dremel? the 4000 is really a great tool to have


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

yeah, okay thanks mate


----------

